# New Wonder Woman (TV) Cast



## MA-Caver (Feb 17, 2011)

Well she ain't Lynda Carter but she is cute. 


> Prolific TV producer David E. Kelley is known for creating female  characters who tend to polarize audiences  most notoriously  "post-feminist" poster girl Ally McBeal. Fortunately, for the "Wonder  Woman" pilot he's helming for NBC, he's already made one move that has  been met with near-unanimous approval: Adrianne Palicki has been cast to play the titular superheroine.   http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/friday-nig...ds-the-lead-in-nbcs-wonder-woman-reboot--2390


----------



## Big Don (Feb 17, 2011)

Because a multi-billion dollar industry can't come up with original ideas?


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...ianne-Palicki-picked-as-new-Wonder-Woman.html

Hmmm, I know which one I prefer purely on the 'looks department'.  But then I have to confess that Lynda Carter was a 'tv crush' of mine when I was a young teen .


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 17, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Because a multi-billion dollar industry can't come up with original ideas?


Aye... that has long been one of my laments about Hollywood as of the last 20 or so years. The volume of remakes, sequels and so forth... some are very good and yes in many cases improve upon the original(s) but where it's what I call necessary, should be done... where it's not (i.e. the wasted remake of The Day The Earth Stood Still -- which was a flop) should be left well enough alone. 

Yet with the onset of computer animated and computer generated visual effects many feel that they can make that improvement. So one would expect this new Wonder Woman to be more "bad-***" than the original. Yet... who cares? I'd like to see something new. 

Sigh.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 17, 2011)

Casting sucks, David E Kelly working behind the scenes guarantees over-wordy dialog and as little action as he can get away with.  I have zero faith in the project ... but even on the page WW rings hollow to me.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 18, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Casting sucks, David E Kelly working behind the scenes guarantees over-wordy dialog and as little action as he can get away with.  I have zero faith in the project ... but even on the page WW rings hollow to me.


Yeah, I like Kelley, but, damn, his characters talk, A LOT


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 18, 2011)

I grew up a fan on Linda Carter's Wonder Woman; she was just so cool, I wanted to be like her. And, that theme song rocked!

It wasn't until I was almost out of high school that I realized why my mom would roll her eyes whenever that tv show would come on and mutter, "cheesecake".


----------

